# Pinnadel



## flyinSushi (17. Mai 2005)

Hallihallo alle miteinander!

also ich hab ein kleines problem. und zwar würde ich gerne eine pinnadel mit
photoshop machen. bloss hab ich keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll!

kann mir jmd dabei helfen?

soll so die pinnadel in der art ausschauen. 
http://www.baum-consulting.de/pic/illu-pinnadel.gif


----------



## ShadowMan (18. Mai 2005)

Hi du!

Dafür bist du hier zwar im falschen Bereich, aber nun gut... 

Ich kann dir dazu empfehlen, diese einfach mal als Vorlage zu nehmen und dann nachzuzeichnen. Leg sie dir in die unterste Ebene und versuch sie dann mit geometrischen Formen nachzubauen. Ich meine es gibt im Web auch ein Tutorial dazu, aber ich glaube man lernt so sehr viel mehr und besser 

Alternativ würde ich einfach ein Foto machen und dieses dann freistellen. Oder muss es unbedingt in PS sein?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

